# دخول هيئة محاكمة مرسى استعدادًا لبدء الجلسة



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*فعاليات محاكمة مرسى (الجلسة الأولى)*

*صدى البلد " ترصد 3 سيناريوهات متوقعة لأولى جلسات محاكمة "المعزول"






السبت 02.11.2013 - 07:43 م
الرئيس المعزول محمد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى
كتب : محمود فهمى

كشفت مصادر قضائية عن السيناريوهات المتوقعة للاجراءات التى ستتم فى أولى  جلسات محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسى فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر  الاتحادية.

وأضافت "المصادر" أن الجلسة الاولى فى القضايا الجنائية إجرائية متوقعة حضور مرسى فى اولى جلسات المحاكمة.

وأضافت المصادر انه فى حال حضور مرسى وباقى المتهمين ستقوم محكمة الجنايات  باثبات حضورهم ثم يقوم ممثل الادعاء او امين سر المحكمة بتلاوة أمر إحالة  المتهمين إلى المحكمة وتقوم المحكمة بمواجهتم بالاتهامات المثبتة بامر  الاحالة.

كما تقوم المحكمة باثبات حضور دفاع المتهمين والمدعين بالحقوق المدنية كما  ستقوم المحكمة بتلقي طلبات دفاع المتهمين والمدعين بالحق المدني وتأجيل  القضية لحين إستيفاء هذه الطلبات.

وأضافت " المصادر" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد " أن السيناريو الثانى وهو  عدم حضور مرسى وفى هذه الحالة فان المحكمة ستسير فى اجراءاتها الطبيعية  حيث ستثبت حضور باقى المتهمين وتلاوة أمر الاحاله كما سيتم اثبات حضور  الدفاع والمتهمين والمدعين بالحق المدنى وستوجل القضية وستكلف وزارة  الداخلية باحضاره فى الجلسة الثانية بالقوة وليس من حقه الامتناع طالما لا  يوجد مانع من حضوره.

والسيناريو الثالث هو عدم حضور مرسى لظروف أمنية فان المحكمة ستؤجل الجلسة  "اداريا ",واذا تكرر الغياب لنفس الاسباب فانه يحق للمحكمة ان تؤجل جلسات  المحاكمة لحين تحسن الاوضاع الامنية او تحديد مكان اخر حتى ولو كان خارج  القاهرة لعقد الجلسات ومن الممكن ان تنتقل هيئة المحكمة الى مقر احتجازه  اذا تم نقله الى طرة بعد صدور قرار من وزارة العدل بذلك.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائي يكشف قرار "الداخلية" لبث محاكمة المعزول "مرسي"

* *
*​*



*​*
**صرح  مصدر قضائي، موضحاً امكانية بث محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسي، يوم 4 نوفمبر  القادم، أن التصوير  سيتم بمعرفة وزارة الداخلية، وأنه لن يكون هناك بث  مباشر.

وأضاف فى تصريحات صحفية أنه سيذاع ملخص الجلسة في نشرات الأخبار على التليفزيون المصري. *​*

​الفجر ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*نجل مرسي : اجتماعات محاكمة والدي أشبه بلقاءات كفار قريش بـ"دار الندوة"










​
​
قال أسامة مرسي، نجل الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي،اليوم إن ما يقوم به "الانقلاب" من مؤامرات ومحاكمات "تذكرني باجتماع قريش بدار الندوة".

وأوضح نجل مرسي عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، فيسبوك: "  قادة الانقلاب وقضاتهم وما ينسجونه من محاكمات هزلية وهزيلة يذكرونني  باجتماع سادة قريش في دار الندوة.. كانت معهم أيضًا السلطة والقوة والسلاح  ولكنهم كانوا مرتعدين."
البلد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصريح من الداخليه عن يوم محاكمه المعزول
2013-11-02 20:29:44* * 






* * 
  [COLOR=black !important] الداخلية: سنتصدى بحسم لتحركات "​الإخوان​" لنشر الفوضى يوم محاكمة "المعزول"​
	   	ترصد أجهزة الأمن بكل دقة وجدية الدعوات التي تصدر عن عناصر تنظيم  الإخوان  وتتابع كل التحركات والمخططات التي تستهدف إشاعة الفوضى في البلاد  وتسعى  لتعطيل مرافق الدولة ومصالح المواطنين وإعاقة حركة المرور، خاصةً  الدعوة  إلى حشد أنصار الجماعة يوم الاثنين الموافق 4 نوفمبر الجاري،  تزامناً مع  بدء محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي وعدد من قيادات الجماعة.   	وتؤكد وزارة الداخلية على استخدامها لكل الوسائل والأساليب والإجراءات   التي أتاحها القانون لرجال الشرطة من أجل حماية الأرواح والممتلكات وتوفير   الطمأنينة لأبناء الشعب وحماية مقدرات الوطن، وتم تكليف القطاعات النوعية   والجغرافية بالوزارة باتخاذ كل الإجراءات التأمينية لحماية المنشآت العامة   والشرطية وتوفير الحماية الكاملة لها وردع أي اعتداءات قد تتعرض لها في   إطار الإجراءات القانونية المنظمة لاستخدام الأسلحة النارية ووفق ضوابط   الدفاع الشرعي عن النفس والمال.  	وتحذّر الوزارة من أي محاولات للمساس  بالمنشآت الهامة أو الحيوية أو  الاعتداء على قوات الأمن أو تعطيل المرافق  العامة، وتؤكد أن قواتها ستتصدى  بكل الحسم والحزم لتلك المحاولات.
 
 



 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*انفراد مرسي سيحضر جلسة محاكمته.. ونقله فجر الاثنين بطائرة عسكرية
2013-11-02 20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




47​​




* *مصدر أمني لـ"بوابة الأهرام": مرسي سيحضر جلسة محاكمته.. ونقله فجر الاثنين بطائرة عسكرية​    مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى إن جلسة محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي ستتم في   موعدها موضحا في تصريح لـ "بوابة الأهرام" أن مرسي سيتم نقله بطائرة  عسكرية  فجر الاثنين من مقر حبسه إلى مقر المحاكمة. 

ولفت إلى أن عملية تأمين نقل الرئيس السابق ستتولاها القوات المسلحة ولا دخل لوزارة الداخلية بها. 




*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*دخول هيئة محاكمة مرسى استعدادًا لبدء الجلسة 



*​


*



*​



​

*دخلت الآن هيئة المحكمة برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف إلى قاعة محكمة أكاديمية الشرطة استعدادًا لبدء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وآخرين من قيادات تنظيم الإخوان بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين.
يذكر أن اليوم الاثنين – أولي جلسات محاكمة المعزول وآخرين بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين.*

*الوفد 
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ظهور المتهمين بالملابس البيضاء عدا "مرسى" و"أسعد الشيخ"

*​

*




​



​

*
*
أفاد مصدر أمنى، من داخل قاعة المحكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة، بأن جميع المتهمين ظهروا مرتدين الملابس البيضاء، عدا الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وأسعد الشيخ، حيث ظهر الاثنان بالملابس "الكاجوال" دون الالتزام بارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

وقوف مرسي في قفص الاتهام بالمحكمة





[YOUTUBE]SBBrHmzFMtk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بالفيديو المتمهون داخل قفص الاتهام يثيرون الفوضى بهتفاتهم ضد المحاكمة








[YOUTUBE]y6D7OAjyIow[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

«مرسي» يدخل المحكمة بـ«جاكت».. وبقية المتهمين بالملابس البيضاء







قال مراسل التليفزيون المصري، أحمد وجيه، إن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، دخل مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، صباح الاثنين، وهو يرتدي «جاكت وبنطلون»، في حين ارتدى بقية المتهمين الـ14 من قادة جماعة «الإخوان»، الملابس البيضاء قبل دخولهم قفص الاتهام.

وأشار المراسل إلى أن المدعين بالحق المدني في القضية عرضوا تقديم المزيد من الفيديوهات التي تظهر تعرض ضحايا أحداث الاتحادية للقتل والضرب والتعذيب.

كان مرسي، وصل مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، صباح الاثنين، لحضور أولى جلسات محاكمته في قضية أحداث الاتحادية، حيث نقلته مروحية عسكرية، في حين وصل باقي المتهمين المحبوسين على ذمة القضية، عبر سيارات نقلتهم من سجن طرة إلى أكاديمية الشرطة. 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

«مصدر أمني»: 3 سيناريوهات متوقعة لمكان احتجاز مرسي أهمها «سجن العقرب»







*قال مصدر أمني، إنه توجد ثلاثة سيناريوهات متوقعة للمكان الذي سيتم نقل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إليه عقب انتهاء المحاكمة، إذا لم يحدد قاضي الجلسة مكان معين بقرار منه.*
وحدد المصدر في تصريحات لـ«بوابة الشروق» ثلاث أماكن لنقل مرسي، أهمها وهو الاحتمال الأكثر «سجن العقرب» بالإسكندرية، يليه المكان «الغير معلوم» الذي يتحفظ عليه الجيش فيه، أو انضمامه لباقي قيادات جماعة الإخوان في «سجن طرة».





​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاجل..الجيش يكثف تواجده بمحيط دار القضاء العالي







كثفت قوات الجيش من تواجدها فى محيط دار القضاء العالي بالتزامن مع توافد أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلى دار القضاء للتنديد بمحاكمة المعزول والمنعقدة، اليوم الاثنين، بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس.
وكان العشرات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة قد تجمعوا أمام دار القضاء رافضين خضوع المعزول للمحاكمة.


*​


*الدستور 
*​



​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*شاهد كيف سخر عمرو اديب على تويتر الان من اعداد الاخوان امام اكادمية الشرطة
2013-11-04 10:39:30 









* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

هدوء بجنوب سيناء.. وتشديدات أمنية على المباني والمنشآت الحيوية تزامنا مع محاكمة "مرسى"








​

​

*صدى البلد
سادت حالة من الهدوء التام بمحافظة جنوب سيناء وميادينها الرئيسية، صباح اليوم الاثنين، تزامناً مع بدء جلسات  محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس.

وأغلقت قوات الجيش والشرطة بالمحافظة الطرق المؤدية لمبني مقر المحافظة والمحكمة وقسم شرطة طور سيناء وجميع المنشآت الحيوية والهامة بالمحافظة. 

فيما شددت قوات الأمن من إجراءاتها في المناطق الرئيسية بشرم الشيخ أمام منطقة الرويسات، حيث يتجمع عدد من أنصار الرئيس السابق داخلها خشية وقوع أعمال فوضى أو عنف، فيما اكتفى أهالي سيناء بمتابعة ما يحدث من خلال شاشات التليفزيون.

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اضطرت هيئة محاكمة مرسى، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف وعضوية المستشارين  حسين قنديل وأحمد أبو الفتوح، لرفع الجلسة بعد دقائق من انعقادها، 
بسبب  إصرار مرسى على عدم ارتداء زى الحبس الاحتياطى الأبيض، وشدد القاضى على  ذلك.*

* فيما صرخ مرسى مرددا من داخل القفص، "أنا الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد".*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عقبال الأزرق يا مرسى بعون الله *​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

وصول «العوا» رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن المعزول لمقر المحاكمة






وصل منذ قليل محمد سليم العوا رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن المعزول «محمد مرسي»، وحين وصول العوا تدخل لفض اشتباك بين بعض المحامين وافراد الشرطة المكلفين بتأمين مقر المحكمة، على خلفية رفض قوات الشرطة دخولهم لمقر الجلسة لعدم حصولهم على تصاريح. وقال العوا للمحامين «يجب ان تراعو مهام قوات الشرطة ومن يحمل تصريح فقط هو المسموح لهه بالدخول

التحرير 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشادات بين أنصار مرسى ومحامٍ لاعتقادهم أنه من أنصار السيسى أمام أكاديمية الشرطة





نشبت مشادات بسيطة بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وأحد المحامين أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، حيث تجرى أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.

حيث اعتقد المتظاهرون أن المحامي هو أحد أنصار الفريق السيسي، فوقعت المشادات، وسرعان ما انتهت بعد أن أبرز لهم هويته وتصريحه المدون به أنه محام.





​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجل مشادة بين مرسي وهيئة المحكمة





 نباء عن مشادة بين مرسي وهيئة المحكمة و المحكمة تقرر أنتداب محامي له... مصر محاكمة_مرسي

القاهرة اليوم​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الإخوان يطردون طاقم قناة سكاى نيوز من أمام أكاديمية الشرطة











هاجم أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة قانونا، طاقم قناة سكاى نيوز أمام بوابة 8 بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، وطالبوهم بعدم البث، ومتهمين إياهم بالعمالة، مما اضطر طاقم القناة بمغادرة محيط المنطقة.

كما ردد عناصر الإخوان هتافات مناهضة لوزارة الداخلية والجيش.


​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. إحباط محاولة إرهابيي "المعزول" اقتحام محكمة المنشية




*

*
*​
*
أحبطت القوات البحرية، منذ قليل، محاولة اقتحام إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي لمحكمة المنشية بالإسكندرية، تزامنًا مع محاكمته، واستخدم إرهابيو "المعزول" السلاح الناري والخرطوش والحجارة، مما أدى إلى نشوب اشتباكات مع الأهالي بالمنشية.


يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، عقدت اليوم الإثنين، أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى، والتحريض على العنف.




















​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجل من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة بخصوص محاكمة اليوم
​


*2013-11-04 11:34:57*​


​






 ​




*[YOUTUBE]YWHAy9OCEgM[/YOUTUBE]*​

*


بالفيديو.. أشرف ندا : جلسة اليوم لمجرد إثبات حضور المتهمين فقط ولن يتم إصدار أى أحكام بها


قال المستشار “أشرف ندا”، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، إن جلسة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي اليوم لمجرد إثبات حضور المتهمين والمحامين فقط ولن يتم إصدار أى أحكام بها وسيتم تأجيلها لعدة مرات.
وأضاف “ندا” في اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج “صباح أون” على فضائية “أون تى فى” أن حضور مرسى للمحاكمة إلزامى ولا يستطيع الامتناع عن الحضور فهو قال إنه لم يحضر الجلسة وحضر بالفعل.

البديل ​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*كواليس القفص .."مرسي" يبتسم والعريان والبلتاجى يقودان مظاهرة داخل "المحكمة"

*



*



*​
*




قاد عصام العريان، ومحمد البلتاجي، القياديان بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الهتافات المنددة بالمحاكمة التي تضمهم مع الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، وآخرين، وبدأت أولى جلساتها اليوم، من داخل قفص الاتهام، بأكاديمية الشرطة، شرقي القاهرة.

وبحسب مصادر قانونية فإن الهتافات تركزت حول توصيف المحاكمة بأنها "هزلية" و"باطلة"، مؤكدين براءتهم ومرسي وبقية المتهمين الـ 15 من التهم المنسوبة إليهم، فيما بدا مرسي "مبتسما".


 الفجر ​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*حالة من الفرح بين أنصار مرسي بعد رفضه ارتداء «الأبيض»





*


​
*
أنصار مرسي بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة​
*
*
سادت حالة من الفرح بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بعد رفضه ارتداء زي الحبس الإحتياطي "الأبيض"، خلال أولى جلسات محاكمته في قضية قتل متظاهري "الاتحادية وفي سياق متصل، قامت قوات الأمن، برفع درجة الاستنفار الأمني بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة، ونشر العديد من جنود الأمن المركزى أمام بوابة رقم "8" خلف الأسلاك الشائكة وذلك بعد اقتراب مؤيدي المعزول منها، ووضع صور "مرسي" عليها 
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مؤيدة لـ"مرسي"، منها "إصمد يا ريس إحنا وراك" و"الشرعية الشرعية"، وأخري ضد الجيش "يسقط يسقط حكم العكسر".* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"مرسي" يقدم واجب العزاء لـ"البلتاجى" من داخل القفص

*​


*



*​

*حصلت "فيتو" على بعض كواليس ما يدور داخل قاعة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي؛ والتي بدأت منذ قليل؛ بعد إدخال المتهمين إلى قفص المحاكمة.

في بداية الجلسة تم إدخال كل من الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة والدكتور محمد البلتاجى القيادى بالحزب وأحمد عبدالعاطى مدير مكتب المعزول؛ وبعد مرور ربع ساعة تم دخول مرسي لقفص الاتهام مرتديًا "زى عادي" غير الملابس التي يرتديها المتهمون؛ وما أن شاهده قيادات الإخوان المتهمة قاموا بالتهليل "الرئيس الشرعى اهوه" و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" و"القصاص القصاص".

وبمجرد أن شاهد مرسي الدكتور محمد البلتاجى امتلأت عيناه بالدموع؛ ونظر إليه قائلًا: "لا تحزن يأخى أسماء في الجنة".

يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، تنظر أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى، والتحريض على العنف.

فيتو*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مرسي يصرخ من داخل القفص 




​


*



*​


​
*



أفادت مصادر من داخل قاعة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، أنه عقب إصرار المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف رئيس المحكمة على إلزامه ارتداء الزي الأبيض الخاص بالمحبوسين احتياطيا، صرخ من داخل القفص قائلا : "أنا الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد".
فيما أكدت مصادر أمنية أن الحرس المكلف بتأمين دخول وخروج الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، التزموا الصمت التام وضبط النفس خلال اصطحابهم المعزول في منطقة حجز الترحيلات داخل مقر محاكمته، وسط هتافات من أنصاره معادية للداخلية والقضاء.


المحيط 
​


​

*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون المحافظات خلال محاكمة مرسى..القوات تستخدم القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق العشرات من"المحظورة" بأسيوط وأمام محكمة الزقازيق..ومدير أمن الدقهلية: تصدينا لمحاولة "الجماعة"محاصرة مجمع المحاكم



*​
*






​
**
اليوم السابع

لم تقتصر مظاهرات الإخوان على القاهرة فقط، والتى تشهد محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، بل تعدى ذلك إلى لجوء عناصر الجماعة المحظورة إلى العنف فى العديد من المحافظات، ووجهوا الهتافات المناهضة للجيش والشرطة، واشتبكوا مع الأهالى ما دفع قوات الأمن إلى التدخل لفض الاشتباكات مثلما حدث فى أسيوط والدقهلية والشرقية. 

وأطلقت قوات الأمن بالشرقية قنابل الغاز، صباح اليوم، الاثنين، لتفريق عناصر أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة, المتجمهرين أمام مقر المحكمة الكلية بالزقازيق.

وكانت اشتباكات وقعت بين الأهالى وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين, أمام مقر المحكمة الكلية بالزقازيق، على خلفية قيام أعضاء الجماعة بالتجمهر أمام المحكمة للتنديد بمحاكمة الرئيس المعزول.

فيما قامت قوات أمن أسيوط بتفريق العشرات من أنصار مرسى باستخدام القنابل المسيلة للدموع، بعد أن تجمعوا بميدان المنفذ، فى الوقت الذى تشهد فيه محافظة أسيوط حالة من الهدوء الحذر.

ومن جانبه، قال اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف، مدير أمن أسيوط إن أى محاولة للخروج عن المألوف أو القيام بأى أعمال عنف أو تخريب سوف يتم التصدى لها بكل حزم.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى دفعت فيه مديرية أمن أسيوط بتشكيلات متعددة وآليات من الجيش والشرطة أمام ديوان محافظة أسيوط ومديرية الأمن ومجمع البنوك تحسبا لوقوع أية أعمال عنف.

وشددت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية إجراءاتها الأمنية بالتنسيق مع المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، والأمن الوطنى والأمن العام والأمن المركزى والجهات الشرطية المختلفة، لتأمين الميادين والمنشآت الحيوية خلال المحاكمة. 

وتم وضع الحواجز الأسمنتية "الدشم" أمام كل أقسام الشرطة، بالإضافة إلى مدرعات للقوات المسلحة بعد وصول تعليمات مشددة بالتعامل بحزم مع أى محاولات لإشاعة الفوضى بالشوارع.

وقال اللواء أمين عز الدين مساعد الوزير لقطاع أمن الإسكندرية، إنه تم الاتفاق على إنشاء غرفة عمليات بالمديرية لتلقى البلاغات والتعامل الفورى معها من خلال التنسيق مع المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية والقوات البحرية، بتوجيه الأمن المتمركز بعدد من المناطق فى الوقت المناسب.

كما سيتم نشر قوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات بالميادين والشوارع الرئيسية مستخدمين الكلاب البوليسية للكشف عن وجود أى مفرقعات أو تفجيرات إرهابية قد تحدث، ومراقبة تلك الميادين والشوارع من خلال تزويد عدد الكاميرات لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية بتلك الميادين.

فيما تشهد شوارع المدينة حالة من الهدوء بعد إبلاغ المدرسين فى المدارس الحكومية التلاميذ بشكل غير رسمى، بعدم الحضور لضمان سلامتهم، والعمل نصف يوم فى المدارس الخاصة، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى عدم ذهاب الطلاب إلى مدارسهم.

وقال اللواء سامى الميهى، مدير أمن الدقهلية، إن قوات الأمن تصدت لمحاولة العشرات من تنظيم الإخوان لمحاصرة مجمع المحاكم.

وأضاف الميهى، خلال اتصال هاتفى لفضائية "الحياة"، أن هناك تواجدا أمنيا فى أنحاء المدينة، مشددا على تصدى القوات لأى مظاهرة غير سلمية تحاول ترويع المواطنين.*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجل الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لفض الاشتباكات بين معارضي ومؤيدي الإخوان
​


​


​






 ​




*"سكاي نيوز": الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لفض الاشتباكات بين معارضي ومؤيدي "الإخوان" بالإسكندرية
ذكرت قناة "سكاي نيوز" الإخبارية، قيام قوات الأمن بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع، لفض الاشتباكات بين معارضي تنظيم الإخوان ومؤيديهم، في محيط مجمع محاكم الإسكندرية، بالتزامن مع بدء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي. *





*الوطن*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عصام العريان يثير الفوضى داخل قاعة المحكمة


*

*



*





*قاد القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان هتافات منددة بمحاكمته والرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وعدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية من داخل قفص الاتهام بقاعة المحكمة, مما أدى إلى تهديد المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف رئيس هيئة المحكمة برفع الجلسة.
وكانت قد بدأت منذ قليل أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، والتى راح ضحيتها عدد من المتظاهرين نتيجة تعرضهم لأحداث عنف من قبل أنصار مرسي.
*​

​



*الوفد - 
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجل مشادات بين أفراد فريق الدفاع عن مرسي
​


​







 ​




*«العوا» يصل أكاديمية الشرطة.. ومشادات بين أفراد فريق الدفاع عن مرسي
وصل الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، محامي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، لحضور أولى جلسات محاكمة «المعزول» و14 آخرين في قضية «قتل متظاهري الاتحادية». ونشبت مشادات بين عدد من أعضاء فريق الدفاع عن مرسي، حيث اتهم بعضهم البعض بأن له دورا مزدوجا في القضية. وتنظر محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة المنعقدة في أكاديمية الشرطة، الإثنين، أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، و14 آخرين، والمتهمين بارتكاب أحداث قصر الاتحادية، التي وقعت في 5 ديسمبر 2012، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى ومصابين أمام القصر الجمهوري، والتحريض العلني على ارتكاب تلك الجرائم. وكان المستشار مدحت إدريس، عضو المكتب الفني بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، قال، الأحد، إن المحكمة قررت نقل محاكمة مرسي إلى أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، بالقاهرة الجديدة، بعدما كان مقررًا عقدها في معهد أمناء الشرطة بطرة. وأمر النائب العام، المستشار هشام بركات، بإحالة كل من الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وعصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ومحمد البلتاجي، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأحمد عبدالعاطي، مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وأيمن هدهد، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وعلاء حمزة، والناشط عبدالرحمن عز، وأحمد المغير، والشيخ وجدي غنيم، ومنسق حركة «حازمون»، جمال صابر، وأسعد الشيخة، نائب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وأربعة آخرين إلى محكمة جنايات القاهرة، وذلك بعدما وجهت النيابة العامة لهم تهم ارتكاب أحداث «قصر الاتحادية» التي وقعت في 5 ديسمبر 2012، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى ومصابين أمام القصر الجمهوري، والتحريض العلني على ارتكاب تلك الجرائم. وحددت محكمة استئناف القاهرة جلسة 4 نوفمبر المقبل، لنظر أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في أحداث «الاتحادية»، أمام الدائرة (23) جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف، وتحدد معهد أمناء الشرطة بطرة مقرًا للجلسات، قبل أن يتم التراجع وتحديد أكاديمية الشرطة مقرًا لعقد الجلسات.

المصري اليوم 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مرسي و7 متهمين يرفعون شعار "رابعة" فى وجه القاضى









​


رفع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و 7 متهمين آخرين، أثناء عقد جلسة محاكمة العصر، بأكاديمية الشرطة، شعار رابعة العدوية، فى وجه قاضى.

سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..​


 الفجر​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*«الجماعة تكشف آخر أوراقها».. تظاهرات أمام «أكاديمية الشرطة» و«دار القضاء» و«الدستورية».. اعتداء على مراسلة «العربية».. استئجار «ندابات» لترديد شتائم ضد السيسي.. تشكيلات أمنية لمواجهة التجمعات
*

*



*

*
منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح الإثنين، انتشر أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في عدد من المناطق بالقاهرة والجيزة لتنظيم تظاهرات اعتراضًا على محاكمة الرئيس المعزول اليوم بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس في تهمة التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية.

وتجمع العشرات من أنصار الإخوان في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم أمام مقر محاكمة المعزول بالتجمع الخامس، اعتراضا على محاكمته واعتدوا على مراسلة قناة العربية، وسط هتافات مناهضة لوزير الدفاع الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي والقوات المسلحة.

وأكد مصدر بجماعة الإخوان المحظورة أن الجماعة طالبت شبابها بالتجمع أمام المحكمة الدستورية ثم الذهاب لمنطقة سجون طرة، حتى عودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من محاكمته والتظاهر أمام منطقة سجون طرة، والاعتصام هناك. 

وأضاف أن شباب بعض المحافظات صدرت لهم توجيهات بالذهاب للمحكمة الدستورية والتجمع أمامها ثم الذهاب فيما بعد لمنطقة طرة، مشيرا إلى أن شباب بعض المحافظات تم توجيههم لأكاديمية الشرطة. 

كما تظاهر العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول أمام دار القضاء العالي بالتزامن مع وجود أعضاء كثيرين من المؤيدين للسيسي، وهو ما تسبب في نشوب اشتباكات بين الطرفين وتبادلوا الهتافات المضادة.

وعلمت "فيتو" أن أنصار المعزول استأجروا بعض السيدات من المناطق الشعبية للقيام بتوجيه السباب والشتائم لأنصار السيسي والقوات المسلحة. 

ودفع اللواء أسامة الصغير، مدير أمن القاهرة، بتشكيلين من الأمن المركزي أمام مبنى دار القضاء العالي، تزامنا مع محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بعد مظاهرات أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة أمام المبنى.

وكان المتظاهرون قد حاولوا قطع الطريق بمنطقة وسط البلد أمام دار القضاء، إلا أن قوات الشرطة تمكنت من فتح الطريق وتسيير حركة السيارات بكل سهولة ويسر.

ورفع أنصار "المحظورة" إشارات رابعة وبعض اللافتات المنددة بالقضاء، والتي تتهمه بالفساد بعد أحكام البراءات لنظام "مبارك"، وتتهمه بالتواطؤ ضد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي. كما نظم العشرات من أنصار المعزول وقفة احتجاجية أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا 

واعتلى بعض شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة أسوار المحكمة الدستورية العليا حاملين إشارات رابعة العدوية وصور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في محاولة منهم لاستفزاز قوات الأمن المسئولة عن تأمين المحكمة.

وألصق البعض الآخر اللافتات على أسوار المحكمة الدستورية وعلى المباني المحيطة حولها، وعلى الجانب الآخر التزمت قوات الأمن المسئولة عن تأمين المحكمة بضبط النفس أمام محاولات استفزاز أعضاء الجماعة.

وعززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط المحكمة الدستورية العليا، ودفعت وزارة الداخلية بتشكيلاتها وآلياتها ومدرعاتها المصفحة، بعد قيام عناصر من الإخوان بقطع طريق الكورنيش بمنطقة المعادي، اعتراضا على المحاكمة.

فيتو
*


​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مُرسى للقاضى : أنا الرئيس الشرعى و احملك المسؤلية الجنائية للانقلاب على الشرعية

​

​





​

قال الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من داخل قفص الإتهام بالمحاكمة :" أنا الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد " , مضيفاً للقاضى بقوله أيضاً " احملك المسؤلية الجنائية للانقلاب على الشرعية " .

وقد رفع قاضي محكمة استئناف القاهرة، جلسة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول، وآخرين بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين؛ لحين ارتداء محمد مرسي البدلة البيضاء، نظرا لأنه كان يرتدي زيا ملكيا، ما اضطر رئيس المحكمة لرفع الجلسة مؤقتًا.​

الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

التليفزيون المصري يؤكد : مرسي رفض الزي الأبيض









[YOUTUBE]ac34cjbc09o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

..الاخوان يعتدون على "الاعلاميين" ويحطمون الكاميرات أمام أكاديمية الشرطة









​




اعتدي انصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، على طواقم القنوات الفضائية والصحفيين، أمام مقر اكاديمية الشرطة، وقاموا بالاستيلاء على كاميرا طاقم قنوات "سي بي سي".

فى الوقت نفسه أعتدى أنصار مرسي على صحفي جريدة "أونست"، بينما تشهد البوابة الخاصة بالإعلاميين حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفان، فى الوقت الذى لم يتدخل فيه قوات الأمن.​


الفجر​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

المتهمون يهتفون داخل القفص تنديدا بمحاكمتهم 





حالة من الغضب الشديد انتابت المتهمين داخل القفص اثناء محاكمتهم، هاتفين برفض تلك المحاكمة ، معتبرين ان ما يحدث "انقلاب" وسرقة للثورة.

 المصريون ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بالفيديو شاهد الاخوان يعتدون على كل القنوات الفضائيه المصرية امام اكاديمية الشرطة ويتحرشون بالصحفيات





[YOUTUBE]VMZVKg8wBH8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

النيابة تواجه «المعزول» بالتحريض على ارتكاب الجرائم





اتهم ممثل النيابة العامة، الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بالتحريض على ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار، واستخدام العنف والبلطجة، والتحريض على احتجاز 54 متظاهرًا بقصر الاتحادية، وفض الاعتصام بالقوة.

جاء ذلك خلال أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول وقيادات الإخوان في أحداث قصر الاتحادية، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان “المحظورة” والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن مصرع 9 أشخاص، على رأسهم الشهيد الصحفي الحسيني أبو ضيف، بالإضافة إلى إصابة العشرات.





​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"باطل"هتاف المتهمين مع مرسى داخل المحكمة






*





*كشفت مصادر امنية ان المتهمين من قادة جماعة الاخوان المحظورة الذين يحاكمون اليوم فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين باحداث الاتحادية مع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى هتفوا داخل قاعة المحكمة بعدة هتافات اضطرت معها هئية المحكمة لرفع الجلسة.
تضمنت الهتافات التى رددها المتهمون هى:" باطل باطل" فى اشارة لعدم اعترافهم بالمحاكمة. كما هتف المتهمون:" يسقط حكم العسكر".
الوفد 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

العريان يثير الفوضى داخل قاعة المحكمة
​


​







 ​




*قاد القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان هتافات منددة بمحاكمته والرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وعدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية من داخل قفص الاتهام بقاعة المحكمة, مما أدى إلى تهديد المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف رئيس هيئة المحكمة برفع الجلسة.
وكانت قد بدأت منذ قليل أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، والتى راح ضحيتها عدد من المتظاهرين نتيجة تعرضهم لأحداث عنف من قبل أنصار مرسي. 

الوفد*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بالصور..محامو الدفاع عن مرسي خارج قاعة المحكمة..وتزايد فى اعداد المتظاهرين 

​

​






​
​


وصل العشرات من انصار المعزول محمد مرسي، الى محيط اكاديمية الشرطة، اثناء انعقاد جلسة محاكمة المعزول، بتهمة قتل متظاهري الاتحادية.

وهتف المشاركون فى المسيرة ضد القوات المكلفة بتأمين الاكاديمية، بالإضافة الى الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، مع وجود عدد كبير من محامى الدفاع عن مرسي خارج قاعة المحاكمة.

























































































الفجر​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*«العريان» يهتف ضد الجيش من داخل «القفص» أثناء محاكمة مرسي






*​


*
​
*


*
[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]ردد انصار الرئيس المعزول ،داخل قاعة المحاكمة التي بدات فعالياتها الآن، هتافات معادية للقوات المسلحة والشرطة وهتافات مؤيدة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.
وصرحت مصادر امنية من داخل القاعة ان القيادي الاخواني عصام العريان يقود الهتافات من داخل قفص الاتهام، فيما هدد المستشار احمد صبري يوسف بايقاف الجلسة واخراج من لا يمتثلون الي الاوامر واحترام قدسية القضاء. 
[/FONT]*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

تشديد الحراسة على سجن " برج العرب " لإستقبال مُرسي









​


يشهد سجن برج العرب اجراءات أمنية غير مسبوقة تحسبا لنقل مرسى اليه عقب انتهاء المحاكمة .

وقال مصدر امنى ان الاجراءات تتم ضمن خطة أمنية محكمة تشمل 3 سجون لتكون على استعداد لإستقبال الرئيس المعزول .​


الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسي لـ"رئيس المحكمة": "أنا ضحية مؤامرة انقلابية.. وأحملكم المسئولية"

*​


*



*​
*هتف الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من داخل قفص الاتهام: "أنا الدكتور محمد مرسي؛ الرئيس الشرعي لجمهورية مصر العربية"؛ ورفع بيده شارة رابعة، وأنا موجود هنا بسبب وقوعي في جريمة خيانة وانقلاب، قام بها الانقلابيون وأقصوني عن منصبي؛ وأحمل القاضي المسئولية؛ لأنني أربأ عن القضاء بالوقوع في مثل هذه الجريمة، وأمر الإحالة باطل لأنه صادر من نائب عام غير شرعي عينه الانقلابيون".


جاء ذلك خلال نظر محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى، والتحريض على العنف.




فيتو*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش يعلن حالة الطوارئ بشمال سيناء


*

*



*



*نشر موقع "سكاي نيوز" الإخباري إعلان الجيش والقوات المسلحة المصرية حالة الطوارئ بمحافظة شمال سيناء وخاصة المقار الأمنية والحكومية.
**الوفد 
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

“مرسي ” داخل القفص : أنا الرئيس الشرعي وأحمل المحكمة المسئولية الجنائية













قام الرئيس المعزول “محمد مرسي ” بعدد من التجاوزات خلال أولى جلسات محاكمته بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين، حيث هتف “يسقط حكم العسكر ” ورفض أن يرتدي الزي المخصص له كما هتف المتهمين الاخرين ضد هيئة المحكمة .
وقام الرئيس المعزول ”مرسي ” بتهديد القاضي بمحكامته قائلا “أحملك المسئولية الجنائية وأنا الرئيس الشرعي ” ، رافعًا علامة “رابعة” .
كانت هيئة المحكمة قد رفعت جلسة محاكمة مرسي بعد تزايد الهتافات ضد القضاة ورفض الرئيس المعزول لارتداء الزي المخصص له أثناء المحاكمة .
يذكر أن النيابة قد اتهمت الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بالتحريض أنصاره على ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار واستخدام العنف والبلطجة والتحريض على احتجاز 54 متظاهرًا عند سور قصر الاتحادية وفض الاعتصام القوة”. .​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مرسى من داخل القفص: أنا الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد



الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:50







أصر الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى على تحدى المحكمة فى أولى جلسات نظر اتهامه بقضية قتل متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية ، وردد " أنا الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد" ، مطالبا المحكمة بعدم محاكمته




 ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: مرسى يرتدى زيه الرسمي "البدلة" خلال المحاكمة 






المتحدث العسكرى: مرسى يرتدى زيه الرسمي "البدلة" خلال المحاكمة كتبت : سهى عبد السيد الإثنين, 04 نوفمبر 2013 11:32 أعلن عقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، المتحدث العسكري الرسمي للقوات المسلحة، عن بدء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى عقب دخول هيئة المحكمة إلى القاعة لمحاكمته، بينما رفض الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطي وارتدى زيه الرسمي "بدلة".

 المصريون 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

رفع حالة التأهب أمام الأكاديمية.. وسيارتان لإطلاق الغاز حال وقوع اشتباكات








رفع أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، صورا له ولضحايا فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية، أمام قوات الأمن من خلف الأسلاك الشائكة، مرددين هتافات «الداخلية بلطجية».
وتراجعت قوات الأمن وقامت بتنشيط التشكيل الأمنى، ورفع حالة التأهب، والاستعداد بالدروع الواقية والخوز، وتم تجهيز سيارتين للشرطة بالقرب من المتظاهرين لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع، وطالب الضباط من أفراد الأمن بضبط النفس، وتفاوضوا مع المتظاهرين للرجوع.






​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشادات بين أنصار "مرسي" والسيسي أمام الإكاديمية بسبب ضرب مراسل القناة الأولى" وهروب الإعلاميين










وقعت منذ قليل، مشادات كلامية، بين أنصار مرسي المتظاهرين، أمام البوابة رقم 8 باكاديمية الشرطة، وعدد من أنصار الفريق السيسي، المطالبين باعدام مرسي، فى قضية العصر، على خلفية هروب الاعلاميين بسبب الاعتداء عليهم من عناصر المحظورة.

فى الوقت نفسه اعتدى أنصار مرسي على مراسلى قنوات " سي بي سي"، وصدى البلد، ومراسل القناة الأولى بالتليفزيون المصري، اعتراضا على تواجدهم.​


 الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

أستكمال جلسة محاكمة مرسى











استكملت هيئة محاكمة مرسى برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف وعضوية المستشارين حسين قنديل وأحمد أبو الفتوح ،لجلستها بعد رفع الجلسة بعد دقائق من انعقادها، بسبب إصرار مرسى على عدم ارتداء الزى الابيض الحبس الاحتطاطيى وشدد القاضى على ذلك.


​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الإخوان يعتدون على مصورتين ويطاردونهما بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة







اعتدى عناصر الإخوان على مصورتين من قناة أونست الفضائية، وصحفية بجريدة التحرير، وطاردوهما بجوار سور الأكاديمية، فى محاولة للتحرش بهما، واتهموهما بالتدليس ونشر أخبار كاذبة.

كما طالب بعض عناصر الإخوان بطرد جميع القنوات الفضائية من محيط الأكاديمية، مقر المحاكمة.


 ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

طوارئ في "التليفزيون" انتظارا لوصول شريط تسجيل محاكمة مرسي 






يشهد التليفزيون المصري حالة طوارئ، انتظارا لوصول شريط تسجيل محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي. 

وأكد مصدر في القطاع أن هناك صورة صامتة ستنشر لمرسي بمجرد وصول الشريط، وغالبا سيكون ذلك في نشرة الثانية عشرة ظهرا، حتى يتم مونتاج الشريط ليعرض في باقي النشرات. 



الوطن
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مرتضى منصور: عدم ارتداء مرسي زي الحبس الاحتياطي لا يعد مخالفة للقانون 








صرح المستشار مرتضى منصور، أن عدم ارتداء الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي للزي الرسمي للحبس الاحتياطي لا يعد أمرًا مخالفًا للقانون، لأنه لم يكن محبوسًا تحت سيطرة مصلحة السجون، ولم يكن موجودًا في أحد السجون العمومية لمصلحة السجون.
وأشار منصور، في تصريح خاص لمصراوي، الاثنين، أنه من المتوقع أن يتم نقل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي إلى أحد السجون التابعة إلى مصلحة السجون عقب انتهاء جلسة محاكمته اليوم.
وأضاف منصور أن الزي الرسمي للحبس الاحتياطي البسيط وفقًا لمصلحة السجون يقتضي ارتداء اللون الأبيض، مشيرًا إلى أن الزي الخاص بالحبس الاحتياطي مع الشغل أو السجن يقتضي ارتداء الزي الأزرق.
وتُعقد اليوم الاثنين في أكاديمية الشرطة بالقاهرة الجديدة أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، و14 آخرين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ونظام حكمه، في قضية قتل مظاهري الاتحادية في 5 ديسمبر الماضي.
وكان المستشار هشام بركات النائب العام أمر بإحالة المتهمين إلى محكمة جنايات القاهرة، لاتهامهم بارتكاب أعمال العنف والتحريض على القتل والبلطجة.
وتشمل قائمة المتهمين إلى جانب الرئيس السابق، كلاً من القيادي الإخواني عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، وأسعد الشيخة نائب رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية السابق، وأحمد عبد العاطي مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وأيمن عبد الرؤوف مستشار رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وعلاء حمزة، وعبد الرحمن عز، و أحمد المغير، وجمال صابر، ومحمد البلتاجي، ووجدي غنيم، و4 متهمين آخرين.
وأشارت التحقيقات إلى أن المتهمين استعملوا القوة والعنف مع المتظاهرين السلميين، فأصابوا العديد منهم بالأسلحة البيضاء، وروعوا المواطنين، وقبضوا على 54 شخصا واحتجزوهم بجوار سور قصر الاتحادية وعذبوهم بطريقة وحشية.






​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

العوا ينفرد بـ مرسي لنقل تعليمات التنظيم الدولي للإخوان.. ومصادر: يحاول اقناعه ارتداء البدلة البيضاء









​

 

أنفرد الدكتور محمد سليم العوا رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن قيادات الإخوان المتهمين في عدة قضايا، والتي تنظر اليوم أمام محكمة مدنية بأكاديمية الشرطة، بالدكتور محمد مرسي الرئيس المعزول، لمناقشة الإجراءات التي يجب اتباعها في محاكمته خلال الجلسات المقبلة.

وقالت مصادر، ان العوا سينقل لـ مرسي، تعليمات التنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين، والذي التقاهم العوا في سفرياته خلال الفترة الماضية.

وأوضحت المصادر، ان مرسي اذا لم يفلح في اثارة المحاكمة وعمل الشغب المطلوب في القاعة ، لاثارة الرأي العام بحجة انه الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد، سيتلقى أوامر جديدة - من خلال العوا - توقع انها ستكون اقناع مرسي بارتداء البدلة البيضاء لبدء محاكمته بالشكل القانوني.​


الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مفاجأة.. "مخيون" يكتب شهادته في اتهام مرسي بقتل المتظاهرين 








مفاجأة.. "مخيون" يكتب شهادته في اتهام مرسي بقتل المتظاهرين Tweet المصريون 

 أكد الدكتور يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور إنه ” في إحدى جلسات الحوار الوطني قال الدكتور محمد مرسي : إن هناك إشكالية في جهاز الشرطة حيث أنهم يطلبون التصريح لهم بالتسليح حتى يتمكنوا من الدفاع عن أنفسهم و مواجهة أعمال العنف التي يتعرضون لها ؛ وأنا لا أستطيع أن أوافق على ذلك خوفا من أن يقوموا باستعماله في لحظة انفعال فيؤدي ذلك إلى قتل متظاهرين ، فأنا لا أستطيع أن أتحمل هذا القرار ” . وكشف مخيون في تدوينة له على صفحته الشخصية موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيسبوك) إن ” في حوار آخر عندما كان المتظاهرون يهاجمون قصر الاتحادية قال : أخشى ما أخشاه أن يقوم بعض المتظاهرين بتسلق سور القصر و القفز إلى داخله لأن الحرس الجمهوري في هذه الحالة لا يتعامل إلا بالضرب بالرصاص الحي فقلت لهم ” بلاش يا اخوانا الضرب بالرصاص ده و كفاية امسكوهم و كتفوهم و بلاش الضرب بالنار ده ” . وأكد رئيس حزب النور ” هذه شهادة لله ثم للتاريخ ، و هذه الواقعة وجدت أنه من الأمانة أن أذكرها ” .

 المصريون 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ضبط 10 إرهابيين وبحوزتهم متفجرات بالعريش











قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء اليوم، إنه تم إلقاء القبض على 10 إرهابيين بالعريش اليوم خلال حملة مداهمة لمنزل فى وسط العريش.

وأضاف المصدر أنه تم ضبط منشورات تحريضية ضد الجيش والشرطة وخطط لاستهداف المنشآت الحيوية، كما تم ضبط كمية من الأسلحة والمتفجرات وأوضح أنه يجرى الآن التحقيق مع المتهمين. 






 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

القنوات الفضائية تغادر أكاديمية الشرطة بعد اعتداء الجماعة عليها











هاجم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة قانونا طاقم قناة "السى.بى.سى"، وقاموا بتحطيم الكاميرات الخاصة بالبث المباشر كما قاموا بمهاجمة طاقم قناة الحياة، والاعتداء على مراسلة القناة بالأيدى. 

من ناحية أخرى، تقدمت قوات الأمن إلى الأمام، من خلف السلك الشائك فيما انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من الشوارع المؤدية إلى مقر بوابة "8" بالأكاديمية، وذلك بعد حادث الاعتداء على أكثر من طاقم عمل. 

وغادر عدد من قنوات البث المباشر مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، بعد الاعتداء على طاقمها.





​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مكي يُفجر مفاجأة تبرئ مرسي من قتل متظاهري الإتحادية 




مكي يُفجر مفاجأة تبرئ مرسي من قتل متظاهري الإتحادية 69 أحمد عادل شعبان الإثنين, 04 نوفمبر 2013 06:20 فجر المستشار أحمد مكي - وزير العدل السابق - مفاجأة كبيرة قد تتسبب في براءة الرئيس السابق مرسي الذي سوف تبدأ مراسم محاكمته اليوم بأكاديمية الشرطة . وقال مكي في مداخلة هاتفية علي قناة الجزيرة : ما سوف يحدث غدا هو إمتحان لمصر وللسلطة الحاكمة وللقضاة المشرفين علي المحاكمة لأننا لأول مرة ننظر قضية يحال فيها بين المتهم ومحاميه ويحجز في مكان غير معلوم أو ان تكون الإتهامات بشكل كبير سرية وغير معقولة . وأضاف: أنا أعرف عن قصر الإتحادية مكان قيادة الحرس الجمهوري وكنا ندخل من مكان يسمي البوابة 5 هربا من الاعتصامات , ومن المفترض ان هذا مكان عسكري والحرس ليس له من مهمة إلا حماية الرئيس .. فكيف يتم إضطرار الرئيس إلي أن يستعين بغير الحرس لحمايته وأن يكون الحرس في الحقيقة - سجانوه - وأنظر لما حدث أمام الحرس الجمهوري حينما صدرت الاوامر تم قتل الناس في حين ان قصر الاتحادية كان يحاصر وفي يوم أخرج الرئيس من البوابة الخلفية بأمر من الحرس الجمهوري لأنه عاجز عن حمايته . وأردف: أنا لا أعرف إذا كان الرئيس قد إستدعي أحد ام لا في احداث الاتحادية ولكن ما انا متأكد منه أنه طلب من أنصاره الذين جاءوا للإعتصام أن ينصرفوا وانا كنت شاهد علي هذا وحينها جاء لنا وزير الدفاع وقائد الحرس الجمهوري وقالوا أنهم مستعدين لتعزيز الحراسات إذا ما إنصرف أنصار الرئيس ولكني لا أستطيع أن أقول أنه شارك في دعوتهم ولكني أقول أنه شارك في صرفهم . 



لمشاهدة الفيديو :

[YOUTUBE]bGJgOw7hlAU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يصف 30 يونيو بالانقلاب.. ومدعو الحق المدنى يطالبون بإعدامه

*​


*



*

*مرسى يصف 30 يونيو بالانقلاب.. ومدعو الحق المدنى يطالبون بإعدامه

*​

*





**وصف الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى, فى بداية حديثه لهيئة المحاكمة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة, ما حدث فى 30 يونيو بالانقلاب, مؤكدًا أنه جريمة وخيانة، وهنا صاح المحامون والمدعون بالحق المدنى, الذين طالبوا بإعدام مرسى، وهنا وقعت مشادة كلامية بين الطرفين، ورفعت هيئة المحكمة الجلسة بسبب الاشتباكات.
كان مرسى, قد قال من داخل قفص الاتهام عقب نداء المحكمة عليه ، أن اسمه الدكتور محمد مرسى ، وأنه يربأ بالقضاء المصرى العظيم أن يكون غطاءً للانقلاب العسكرى – على حد قوله - مؤكدًا أنه هو الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد, وطالب هيئة المحكمة بعدم محاكمته كونه رئيس البلاد.
وأضاف مرسى فى كلمته أمام المحكمة التى بدأها بالتلويح للحاضرين لتحيتهم، أنه يحذر الجميع بكل حب أن يكونوا غطاءً لذلك، مضيفًا أنه يحمل المحكمة المسؤلية فى حالة عدم خروجه من مقر احتجازه.



*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجل| الأمن يطلق الغاز بالإسكندرية لتفريق الاشتباكات بين الأهالي و"الإخوان" 








أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز، لتفريق الاشتباكات بين أنصار المعزول والأهالي، بمنطقة محرم بك، بعد الوقفة التي نظمها الإخوان تضامناً مع الرئيس المعزول خلال محاكمته. 

وتمشط قوات الأمن الآن منطقة محرم بك، وتلقي القبض على بعض مثيري الشغب. 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*وهى المحكمة هتاخد بشهود قناة الجزيرة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​ 
* كواليس القفص .."مرسي" يبتسم والعريان والبلتاجى يقودان مظاهرة داخل "المحكمة"

*​*11/4/2013   11:30 AM*​*



*​* 
​ قاد عصام العريان، ومحمد   البلتاجي، القياديان بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  الهتافات المنددة بالمحاكمة   التي تضمهم مع الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي،  وآخرين، وبدأت أولى جلساتها   اليوم، من داخل قفص الاتهام، بأكاديمية الشرطة،  شرقي القاهرة.​ وبحسب مصادر قانونية فإن الهتافات تركزت حول توصيف المحاكمة بأنها  "هزلية"   و"باطلة"، مؤكدين براءتهم ومرسي وبقية المتهمين الـ 15 من التهم  المنسوبة   إليهم، فيما بدا مرسي "مبتسما".​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  كواليس القفص .."مرسي" يبتسم والعريان والبلتاجى يقودان مظاهرة داخل "المحكمة" ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"مرسي" يقدم واجب العزاء لـ"البلتاجى" من داخل القفص

​**الإثنين 04/نوفمبر/2013 - 11:33 ص





 محمد البلتاجى ومحمد مرسى عمرو الديب 
حصلت "فيتو" على بعض كواليس ما يدور داخل قاعة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي؛ والتي بدأت منذ قليل؛ بعد إدخال المتهمين إلى قفص المحاكمة.

في بداية الجلسة تم إدخال كل من الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة والدكتور محمد البلتاجى  القيادى بالحزب وأحمد عبدالعاطى مدير مكتب المعزول؛ وبعد مرور ربع ساعة تم  دخول مرسي لقفص الاتهام مرتديًا "زى عادي" غير الملابس التي يرتديها  المتهمون؛ وما أن شاهده قيادات الإخوان المتهمة قاموا بالتهليل "الرئيس  الشرعى اهوه" و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" و"القصاص القصاص".

وبمجرد أن شاهد مرسي الدكتور محمد البلتاجى امتلأت عيناه بالدموع؛ ونظر إليه قائلًا: "لا تحزن يأخى أسماء في الجنة".

يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، تنظر أولى جلسات  محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل  المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى، والتحريض على العنف.

فيتو
​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*النيابة تواجه «المعزول» بالتحريض على ارتكاب الجرائم
11/04/2013 - 11:14




اتهم ممثل النيابة العامة، الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بالتحريض على ارتكاب  جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار، واستخدام العنف والبلطجة، والتحريض على  احتجاز 54 متظاهرًا بقصر الاتحادية، وفض الاعتصام بالقوة.

جاء ذلك خلال أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول وقيادات الإخوان في أحداث  قصر الاتحادية، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان “المحظورة” والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر  عن مصرع 9 أشخاص، على رأسهم الشهيد الصحفي الحسيني أبو ضيف، بالإضافة إلى  إصابة العشرات.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسي لـ"رئيس المحكمة": "أنا ضحية مؤامرة انقلابية.. وأحملكم المسئولية"

​**الإثنين 04/نوفمبر/2013 - 11:47 ص





 الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي شيماء محمد - رمضان أحمد 
هتف الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من داخل قفص الاتهام: "أنا الدكتور محمد  مرسي؛ الرئيس الشرعي لجمهورية مصر العربية"؛ ورفع بيده شارة رابعة، وأنا  موجود هنا بسبب وقوعي في جريمة خيانة وانقلاب، قام بها الانقلابيون وأقصوني  عن منصبي؛ وأحمل القاضي المسئولية؛ لأنني أربأ عن القضاء بالوقوع في مثل  هذه الجريمة، وأمر الإحالة باطل لأنه صادر من نائب عام غير شرعي عينه  الانقلابيون".


جاء ذلك خلال نظر محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، برئاسة  المستشار أحمد صبري أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من  قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى،  والتحريض على العنف.




فيتو​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى من داخل القفص: أنا الرئيس الشرعى  للبلاد

* *  الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر  2013 - 11:50*
*





                             مرسى* 
*كتب أحمد حربى*
*

 
أصر الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى على تحدى المحكمة فى أولى  جلسات نظر  اتهامه بقضية قتل متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية  ، وردد " أنا الرئيس  الشرعى  للبلاد" ، مطالبا المحكمة بعدم محاكمته*​*

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"مرسي" يرفض التوقيع على أوراق إجراءات محاكمته 					  		













* *


Tweet* * 






      الإثنين, 04 نوفمبر 2013 11:42     * * 

أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي رفض التوقيع على أوراق إجراءات محاكمته.* *
وقال الموقع الرسمي للجماعة:" إن مرسي رفض التوقيع على أوراق إجراءات المحاكمة، وأكد أنه سيترافع عن نفسه".* *
وكان مرسي و14 قيادياً من الاسلاميين  وصلوا، بوقت سابق  من صباح الاثنين، إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة حيث تبدأ محكمة  جنايات شمال  القاهرة أولى جلسات محاكمتهم بتهمة التحريض على قتل متظاهرين  سلميين، وذلك  في ظل إجراءات أمنية استثنائية لتأمين المحاكمة.* *
  	المصريون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*لإخوان يعتدون على مصورتين ويطاردونهما بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة

  الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر  2013 - 12:13* *






                             أكاديمية الشرطة* * 
كتب كريم صبحى وأحمد إسماعيل وعامر مصطفى وعلاء رضوان* *




* * 
اعتدى عناصر الإخوان على مصورتين من قناة أونست الفضائية،  وصحفية  بجريدة التحرير، وطاردوهما بجوار سور الأكاديمية، فى محاولة للتحرش  بهما،  واتهموهما بالتدليس ونشر أخبار كاذبة.

كما طالب بعض عناصر الإخوان بطرد جميع القنوات الفضائية من محيط الأكاديمية، مقر المحاكمة.* *


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*القنوات الفضائية تغادر أكاديمية الشرطة بعد اعتداء الجماعة عليها

* *  الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر  2013 - 12:23*
*





                             أكاديمية الشرطة* 
*كتبت ريهام المصرى*​ *

 
هاجم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة قانونا طاقم قناة   "السى.بى.سى"، وقاموا بتحطيم الكاميرات الخاصة بالبث المباشر كما قاموا   بمهاجمة طاقم قناة الحياة، والاعتداء على مراسلة القناة بالأيدى. 

من ناحية أخرى، تقدمت قوات الأمن إلى الأمام، من خلف السلك الشائك فيما   انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من الشوارع المؤدية إلى مقر بوابة "8"   بالأكاديمية، وذلك بعد حادث الاعتداء على أكثر من طاقم عمل. 

وغادر عدد من قنوات البث المباشر مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، بعد الاعتداء على طاقمها.* *


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *"مرسي" يرفض التوقيع على أوراق إجراءات محاكمته  *


*توقيع على أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أية أوراق إجراءات محاكمته دى ؟؟؟ اية المقصود بيها ؟!!!!!!!!!
عصر الهجايص
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاجل| الأمن يطلق الغاز بالإسكندرية لتفريق الاشتباكات بين الأهالي و"الإخوان" *

كتب : أحمد ماجد                  منذ 7 دقائق






     صورةة ارشيفية 
أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز، لتفريق الاشتباكات بين أنصار   المعزول والأهالي، بمنطقة محرم بك، بعد الوقفة التي نظمها الإخوان  تضامناً  مع الرئيس المعزول خلال محاكمته. 

وتمشط قوات الأمن الآن منطقة محرم بك، وتلقي القبض على بعض مثيري الشغب.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسي ملوحًا بإشارة رابعة من داخل القفص : أنا الرئيس الشرعي.. وأطالب المحكمة بإنهاء المهزلة
11/04/2013 - 12:51




أكد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في أولى جلسات محاكمته بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين  أمام "الاتحادية" ديسمبر الماضي، أنه يرفض الخضوع للمحاكمة، مؤكدًا أنه  لازال الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد، وطالب المحكمة بإنهاء المهزلة، على حد تعبيره،  حتى لا يشارك القضاء المصري، فيما أسماه "الانقلاب العسكري".

ورفع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إشارة رابعة، كما رفض جميع المتهمين الـ14  الخضوع للمحاكمة، وقال محمد البلتاجي لهيئة المحكمة: "أنا عندي عشرة أسباب  دستورية وموضوعية تؤكد أن قرار الإحالة صادر من غير ذي صفة، ومن نائب عام  عينته سلطات الانقلاب".

وهتف محمد سليم العوا، ومعه أعضاء هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين:"الشعب يريد  تأييد الرئيس.. الشعب يريد دستور الرئيس". في المقابل، ردد بعض الإعلامين  بعد انتهاء مرسي من حديثه: "هتاخد إعدام يا مرسي".

وإزاء هذه الحالة من الهرج والمرج، رفعت هيئة المحكمة، الجلسة.

وبعد رفع الجلسة، جلس مرسي داخل قفص الاتهام، والتف حوله، المتهمون، وهم واقفون وظهر عصام العريان وهو يتحدث بحدة مع المعزول.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يرضخ ويرتدى ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى




​**
كتب - حازم العبيدي:الأثنين , 04 نوفمير 2013 12:23
رضخ الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ووافق  على ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء. اشترط مرسى عدم تصويره  للموافقة على ارتداء هذه الملابس بعد ان قررت هيئة المحكمة ألزم بارتداء  الزي الابيض مكبلاً بالكلابش .
وكشف الكاتب الصحفي مصطفي بكري في تصريحات لبرنامج  القاهرة اليوم علي فضائية اوربت عن تفاصيل لحظة دخول مرسي القفص موضحا انه  في البداية حدثت مشادة بين القاضي و مرسي حينما نادى القاضي على محمد مرسي  بالمتهم فرد مرسي بأنني الرئيس الشرعي ويجب الإعتراف بذلك والقاضي قال له :  أنت متهم بإرتكاب عدد من الجرائم , قال له مرسي : أنا لست متهم ولا يحق أن  أكون بالقفص .
امر القاضي بضرورة ان يلبس المعزول الزي الابيض ولو استدعي الامر ان يكون ذلك وهو مكبلا بالكلابش .
واضاف بكرى ان مرسي والبلتاجي والعريان حاولا الخروج بالقوة من القفص والأمن منعهم .



الوفد 
​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

للمرة الثانية.. رفع جلسة "محاكمة مرسى" بسبب مشادات وهتافات بالقاعة











قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة رفع جلسة محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، للمرة الثانية، وذلك بعد مشادات وهتافات بالقاعة.




​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يهتف داخل قاعة المحكمة "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"



*​
*






محمد مرسى​

**
رويترز


نشرت وكالة رويترز للأخبار، فى شريط عاجل أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، هتف داخل قاعة المحكمة "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين أنصار مرسي والأمن بكورنيش الإسكندرية





*​


*
اشتباكات​
*


*
اندلعت اشتباكات قوية بين الأهالي والإخوان بكورنيش الإسكندرية امتدت للشوارع الجانبية بمحطة الرمل، حيث اضطر الإخوان إلى اللجوء للبحر هرباً من قنابل الغاز التي أطلقتها قوات لتفريق المتظاهرين.
وفي السياق ذاته، شهدت الوقفة التي نظمها العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أمام مقر القنصلية الأمريكية بالإسكندرية اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والعشرات من أنصار الأخوان بعد تنظمهم مظاهرة بالتزامن مع محاكمته - بحسب ما ذكرت أونا -.يذكر أنه بدأت اليوم الاثنين أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي و14 آخرين من أعوانه عن وقائع قتل وتعذيب وإصابة العشرات من المتظاهرين على يد مجموعات إخوانية، أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي وعلى أسواره، وهي الأحداث التي جرت يوم 5 من شهر ديسمبر الماضي، والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ”موقعة الاتحادية”، والتي راح ضحيتها عشرة قتلى من بينهم الصحفي الحسيني أبو ضيف، الذي تم استهدافه برصاصة بالرأس.

ويواجه الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي و14 من أنصاره تهمة الشروع في القتل والتعذيب والإصابة العمد مع سبق الإصرار، والترصد لـ 57 شخصاً من المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، واحتجاز العشرات وتعذيبهم بدنياً، وإلحاق إصابات خطيرة بهم وفقاً لشهادات طبية موثقة. 


المحيط* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفاجأة.. «المعزول» يقيل «السيسى» من داخل قفص الاتهام

*​
*







علمت "فيتو" من أحد مصادرها بأكاديمية الشرطة، حيث مقر محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، أن «المعزول» أصدر قرارا من داخل قفص الاتهام بإقالة وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، واللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، بتهمة اشتراكهما في التخطيط للانقلاب العسكري، حسب زعمه.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن المعزول تجاهل كل الأسئلة الموجهة له من هيئة المحكمة باعتباره الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد، وفقا لما قاله مرسي للقاضى.

يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، عقدت، اليوم الإثنين، أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين في أحداث الاتحادية الأولى، والتحريض على العنف.

فيتو​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمرار مغادرة "الإخوان" محيط "الدستورية" دون تحديد وجهتهم

*​

*




​



​

*
*
استمر عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة قانونا"، فى مغادرة محيط مبنى المحكمة الدستورية العليا بكورنيش المعادى، باتجاه الملك الصالح، دون الكشف عن المكان الذى يتجهون نحوه.



اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بين أنصار المعزول ومعارضيه..

*عاجل..اشتباكات بالخرطوش فى الاسكندرية*










الاشتباكات 

*
*

*يشهد كورنيش الاسكندرية الان اشتباكات بالحجارة والخرطوش بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة ومعارضيهم.
قامت قوات الامن بالتدخل والتعامل مع انصار المحظورة ومطاردتهم حتى منطقة محطة الرمل. سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.

**الوفد - 
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

لحرية والعدالة: دخول مرسى المحكمة مبتسما يؤكد تحديه وقوة إصراره












اليوم السابع



قال على خفاجى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن محمد مرسى ليس متهما فى الأساس كى يرتدى ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء، مشيرا إلى أن دخول مرسى إلى القاعة على قدميه مبتسما، يؤكد تحديه وعظمته وقوته وإصراره.

وأشاد فى تصريحات نشرها الموقع الرسمى لحزب الحرية والعدالة برفع مرسى وباقى المتهمين السبعة داخل قفص الاتهام لعلامة "رابعة"، قائلا: إنها رسالة قوية تؤكد أن مرسى مع الأحرار فى العالم.


فيما علق أسامة نجل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى على محاكمة والده، قائلا عبر حسابه على "الفيس بوك": "يا مشرفنى ورافع رأسى"​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"كبسة أمنية" على اجتماع سري لأنصار المحظورة بالدقهلية





*​
*
تمكن رجال أمن الدقهلية من إحباط محاولة تجمع عدد من أنصار المعزول لعقد اجتماع بنادى المعلمين بأجا.
حيث تجمع عدد ما يقرب من 55 اخوانى بالنادى وبحوزتهم منشورات وسيدهات تحرض ضد الجيش والشرطة لعقد اجتماع سري.
وعلى الفور تمكنت قوات الأمن بمدينة اجا بمحافظة الدقهلية من احباط الاجتماع و ضبط 6 من أنصار المعزول ولاز باقى انصار المعزول بالفرار فور سماع وصول رجال الامن وعثر بحوزتهم على منشورات وكتيبات تحرض ضد الجيش والشرطة وتدعو للعنف وعدد من السى ديهات عليها معلومات خاصه بالجيش وتم التحفظ على المضبوطات، وجار تحرير المحاضر اللازمة.
جدير بالذكر ان اهالى اجا اعربوا عن سعادتهم مقدمين الشكر والتقدير لرجال الامن. مؤكدين على دعم الجيش والشرطة فى التصدى للعنف والارهاب بكل حسم.* 
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

«نيويورك تايمز»: محاكمة مرسي تؤكد إصرار الحكومة المؤقتة على تنفيذ خارطة الطريق




​
*

وصفت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي اليوم الإثنين، بأنها محاولة من الحكومة المصرية الجديدة لتعزيز قواتها.


وأشارت الصحيفة، في سياق تقريرها المنشور اليوم الإثنين، إلى هدوء الشارع المصري صباح اليوم رغم دعوات جماعة الإخوان بالاحتجاجات ضد المحاكمة ذاكرة عشرات المحتجين أمام مقر المحاكمة.
ورأت الصحيفة أن المحاكمة ستكون بمثابة إصرار من الحكومة الجديدة على عدم تراجعها في قرار الإطاحة بمرسي أو التراجع في إلغاء الدستور الإسلامي.
فيما يرى المحللون أن إجراءات المحكمة تضيف الشرعية القانونية الرسمية إلى حبس مرسي ومن ثم لم يكن القرار راجعا للجيش وحده.
وقالت الصحيفة أن مرسي ظل بمعزل عن العالم الخارجي منذ الإطاحة به، دون الوصول إلى محاميه، مشيرة إلى أن أنصار مرسي يصفون المحاكمة بأنها غير شرعية، حسب تعبيرههم.
المحيط 
​
*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ممثل "الصحفيين" يطالب بإعدام "مرسى" بتهمة التحريض على قتل "أبوضيف"











حضر منذ قليل، المحامى سيد أبو زيد موكلا عن نقابة الصحفيين، حيث أعد مذكرة طلب فيها بإعدام الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وقيادات الإخوان شنقا لاتهامهم بالتحريض عمدا على قتل الشهيد الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف. 

وأكد أبو زيد أن أفراد "الحىظورة" تعمدوا قتل أبو ضيف لقيامه بتصوير جرائم الإخوان من قتل وتعذيب المتظاهرين بالاتحادية. 

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"تمرد": حديث "مرسى" اليوم دليل على مرضه بالخلل العقلى



*​

*





​
*
*اليوم السابع
اعتبر حسن شاهين المتحدث باسم حركة تمرد، أن حديث الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى من داخل القفص اليوم، هو دليل على أنه يعانى من خلل عقلى وغير مدرك لما حدث فى مصر من ثورة كانت فى 30 يونيو الماضى.

وأشار شاهين فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه لا يوجد أحد فوق القانون أيا كان، لافتا أن إصراره على عدم ارتداء البدلة البيضاء عدم احترام لهيبة القضاء، موضحا أن محاكمة مرسى هدفها الإثبات للعالم أن من يجرم فى حق مصر يضعه الشعب فى القفص.

واستنكر شاهين تظاهرات عناصر الجماعة فى بشوارع القاهرة والمحافظات، مطالبا بضرورة
التصدى لهم بالقانون*​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الأمن يطادر "الإخوان" بدائري المعادى بعد قطع الطريق









​

​

طاردت قوات الأمن بكورنيش المعادي، وأسفل الطريق الدائري، عناصر الإخوان المحظورة، على خلفية قطع الطريق، احتجاجا على محاكمة المعزول مرسي، وسط حالة من الكر والفر.

فيما غادر أنصار المعزول مرسي، مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إلى كورنيش المعادى.​


الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ننشر كواليس محاكمة مرسي فى أحداث الاتحادية







شهدت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة برئاسة المستشار احمد صبرى يوسف، المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، نظر اولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 آخرين من قيادات الإخوان، وذلك لاتهامهم بارتكاب أحداث قصر الاتحادية الذي وقعت في الخامس من ديسمبر 2012، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلي ومصابين أمام قصر الاتحادية، العديد من الإحداث الساخنة.
حيث بدات وقائع الجلسة فى تمام الساعة العشرة والنصف والخمس دقائق، وافتتح القاضى الجلسة قائلا: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شيء فى الأرض ولا فى السماء.. نفتتح اليوم نظر القضية.
وقام بإثبات حضور المتهمين ودفاعهم وبالنداء على المتهم الأول اسعد محمد احمد الشيحى قال أنا اربأ بهذه المحاكمة وانها احيلت للنيابة على خلاف الدستور وبناءا على قرار ظالم وانه يوكل المحامى محمد سليم العوا
والمتهم الثالنى احمد محمد عبدالعاطى : الذى قال انا الدكتور احمد عبدالعاطى مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية وارفض المحاكمة لانها أحيلت من نائب عام باطل واطلب من المحكمة إخراجنا من هذه القاعة.. ويوكل المحامى محمد طوسون للدفاع عنه.
والمتهم الثالث علاء حمدى على السيد ولم يتم السماح له بالحديث وبعدها نادى القاضىى على المتهم الرابع محمد محمد إبراهيم البلتاجى.. والذى وكل المحامى عاطف شهاب للدفاع عنه قائلا لديا 10 اسباب موضوعية تؤكد عدم دستورية المحاكمة واحمل سيادتكم المسئولية كاملة بان تبدء اجراءات محاكمة باطلة قانونا لبطلان قرار الاحالة الصادرة من نائب عام غير ذى صفة عينه المجلس العسكرى ..وانا ها هنا اثبت ذلك واسجله امام التاريخ والشعب.
وتم النداء على المتهم الخامس عصام الدين محمد حسين العريان ولم يتم السماح له بالحديث.


الدستور
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

تجدد الإشتباكات بشارع "رمسيس" وحالة من الكر والفر بين الأمن والإخوان

​

​


*



*​


*وقعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن ، وعناصر إخوانية أمام مسجد الفتح بشارع رمسيس، حيث تم اطلاق قنابل غاز بشكل كثيف لابعاد المتظاهرين المعترضين على محاكمة مرسي.*​

*وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة امام سنترال رمسيس، وسط حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين، واغلاق للطريق فى الوقت نفسه سيطرت قوات الأمن على الإشتباكات التى وقعت أمام دار القضاء العالى، ومحيط منطقة الاسعاف.*​








الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

العوا: "مرسى" لم يستقر على توكيل محام.. وسأتقدم بطلب للدفاع عنه











صرح الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، رئيس دفاع المتهمين فى قضية التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين فى أحداث الاتحادية، بأنه جلس مع الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وقيادات الجماعة المتهمين فى القضية لمدة 25 دقيقة عقب رفع الجلسة.

وقال العوا: "مرسى لم يستقر حتى الآن عما إذا كان سيوكل محاميا أم لا"، مضيفا أنه سيتقدم بطلب للنائب العام للدفاع عنه.





​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مفاجأة.. خالد أبو بكر:مرسى رفض توكيل العوا للدفاع عنه فى "الاتحادية"








فجر المحامى الدولى خالد أبو بكر مفاجأة، بالكشف عن رفض الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية السابق والمتهم الرئيسى فى أحداث الاتحادية، رفض توكيل الدكتورمحمد سليم العوا الفقيه القانونى باعتباره محاميه فى القضية.

وقال أبو بكر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن العوا بدأ الترافع عن مرسى مبدئياً 3 دفوع أساسية حول القضية وهيئة المحكمة، إلا أن المحامى الدولى استوقفه وقاطعه طالبا من المحكمة توقيفه وأن تطلب صراحه من مرسى المتهم بمعرفة رأيه وموافقته على توكيله فى القضية من عدمه.

وأضاف المحامى الدولى، أن المحكمة استوقفت العوا وسألت الرئيس السابق عما إذا كان يقبل توكيل العوا كمحامى له فى القضية أم لا، إلا أن مرسى حاول ان يخرج عن الموضوع وتحدث بعبارات من قبيل أنه الرئيس الشرعى ويرفض المحاكمة برمتها فقاطعه المحامى خالد أبو بكر وطلب من هيئة المحكمة إعادة السؤال عليه مرة أخرى بشكل صريح وهنا ثأر محامو الإخوان عليه، فقررت المحكمة استيقاف الجميع وإعادة سؤال المتهم الذى صمم على عدم الرد فقررت المحكمة رفع الجلسة بما يعنى رفض الوكالة.


 ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسي يؤكد انفراد "الوطن" بنفسه من داخل جلسة محاكمته*

*المعزول ترافع عن نفسه وأكد أنه الرئيس الشرعي كما أشار في الانفراد*





​

*مرسي*​


في محاكمة القرن الثانية، كانت الشهادة بالصدق والحق على صحة انفراد "الوطن" بالفيديو، في أول ظهور للرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي في وسيلة إعلامية منذ عزله في 3 يوليو 2013، وذلك من خلال ما جاء في جميع وسائل الإعلام، وشهود العيان من الصحفيين والإعلاميين لأقوال مرسي، وانفعالاته داخل الجلسة، ما يؤكد في كل واقعة ما يعاني منه الرئيس المعزول، ورصدته الجريدة في انفرادها.
في البداية مرسي أشار في انفراد "الوطن" بالصوت والصورة، إلى أنه سيترافع عن نفسه خلال جلسة محاكمته، ما حدث اليوم بالفعل، وفقا لما نقلته وسائل الإعلام الرسمية والمستقلة، وأيضا رفض أن يوكل فريق الدفاع عنه، وفقا لما جاء على لسان محاميه، كما أنه كرر عبارة "أنا الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد" في الفيديو أكثر من مرة، كان آخرها "للمرة المليون أنا الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد"، وهو ما قاله اليوم في جلسة محاكمته، وأصر عليه، كما وصف المحاكمة بأنها غير شرعية، كما جاء في الفيديو الذي نشرته بوابة الوطن قبل ساعات من محاكمته. ​
مرسي هاجم القضاء وقال إنه غطاء للانقلاب وهو نفس ما جاء في فيديو "الوطن"​يستمر الرئيس المعزول في إصراره على تأكيد كل ما جاء في عدد "الوطن"، وذلك ليظهر لمن شككوا من أنصاره في صحة الفيديو، خطأهم الواضح وعنادهم المستمر بلا جدوى، وذلك عندما استمر في اتهاماته بأن ما حدث انقلابا عسكريا، ما ردده عشرات المرات في ظهوره الإعلامي الأول منذ العزل، كما كرر اتهاماته للقضاء، والتي قال عنها في التسجيلات "أنا مشفق على القضاء جدا.. لأنه يبدو وكأنه يلعب دور المحلل للانقلاب العسكري"، وواصل هجومه اليوم، وفقا لما جاء بوسائل الإعلام، بقوله "ما يحدث الآن هو غطاء للانقلاب العسكري، وأحذر الجميع من تبعاته وأربأ بالقضاء المصري العظيم أن يكون يوما غطاءً للانقلاب العسكري الهدام الخائن المجرم قانونا"، وهو النص الذي جاء وفقا للتليفزيون الرسمي.
​

الوطن ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

«مرسى» يصاب بحالة «هياج» ويقول لحراسه: «والله لأوريكم» 


*




*

*الموجز *

*أكدت مصادر سيادية مسئولة أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى شعر باستياء كبير من الانفراد الذى نشرته جريدة «الوطن» والخاص بأول ظهور له صوتاً وصورة من مقر احتجازه، عقب بث الفضائيات أمس الانفراد ونشرها لقطات مصورة نقلاً عن «الوطن». وأشارت المصادر إلى أن «مرسى» حاول تعنيف الأمن المكلف بحراسته واتهمهم بتسريب مثل هذه الفيديوهات والأحاديث، وقال لهم إن هذا لا يليق بالتعامل مع رئيس جمهورية شرعية (بالإشارة إلى نفسه). ولفتت المصادر إلى أن «مرسى» اطلع على الموضوع من خلال مشاهدته للتليفزيون حيث تناول عدد من البرامج التليفزيونية انفراد «الوطن» وأخذ بعدها يصرخ بصوت مرتفع بما يشبه حالة «الهياج» مهدداً أفراد الأمن وأخذ يردد: «أنا هاورّيكم لما أخرج من السجن.. أنا هاورّيكم إزاى أتصور وتسربوا التصوير» وظل منفعلاً. وفى سياق متصل، أوضحت المصادر أن «مرسى» انتهى عصر أمس «الأحد» من إعداد حقيبة ملابسه التى أعدها بنفسه ووضع بها قليلاً من الملابس، فى حين ترك بعض الملابس الأخرى فى مكان إقامته الجبرية، وذلك استعداداً لنقله إلى مقر المحاكمة. وقالت المصادر إن «مرسى» أجرى اتصالين هاتفيين، أمس، بأسرته عبر هاتف أرضى موجود بمقر الإقامة الجبرية ليطمئن عليهم. ولفتت المصادر إلى أن «مرسى» جلس أمس لأكثر من 3 ساعات يدوّن فى ورق صغير الكلام الذى سيقوله أمام المحكمة، وحرص على عدم إطلاع أى شخص عليه. من ناحية أخرى، زخرت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك» و«تويتر» بردود فعل مختلفة على انفراد «الوطن» بأول صور وفيديو للرئيس المعزول مرسى منذ بيان «خارطة الطريق» يوم 3 يوليو الماضى. 
*
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شاهد بالفيديو..لحظة إقلاع طائرة المعزول إلى مكان غير معلوم







*غادرت منذ قليل الطائرة التى تحمل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس الى مكان غير معلوم ، وذلك بعد انتهاء فعاليات الجلسة الأولى من محاكمته و14 من قيادات الإخوان في قضية قتل المتظاهرون أمام قصر الاتحادية.*
*وكانت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة قد قررت تأجيل أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول إلى جلسة 8 يناير للاطلاع.*
*الفيديو..


*
[YOUTUBE]A6awm6vK9IY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عناصر "الإخوان" يعتدون على محامى شهداء "الاتحادية" أمام "الأكاديمية"











اليوم السابع
اعتدى عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" بالضرب على أحد المحامين المدعين بالحق المدنى عن أحد شهداء أحداث الاتحادية، أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، مما تسبب فى إصابته بجرح قطعى فى الرأس.

كما قاموا بتحطيم سيارته ومطاردته إلا أنه تمكن من الفرار منهم.

​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

وزير العدل الأسبق : أحمل مسئولية قتل المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية لوزير الدفاع و"الحرس الجمهوري"









​

قال أحمد مكي ، وزير العدل الأسبق معلقا على عدم ارتداء المعزول مرسي، لملابس الحبس الاحتياطى، أعجب أن يقول القاضي للمتهم ماذا تلبس؟ فهو خارج عن نطاق المهام القضائية.

وتابع خلال مداخلة عبر الجزيرة القطرية أن الأجل البعيد للجلسة القادمة غير مبرر، وأن القضية قضية سياسية، فهي مجرد مواجها بين خصيمين سياسيين، مشيرا الى أن أحداث الاتحادية مدبرة.

وأضاف خلال المداخلة : أحمل مسئولية قتل المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية لوزير الدفاع والحرس الجمهوري ، وأن الرئيس ليس موكلا للدفاع عن القصر الجمهوري بل الحرس الجمهوري هو المسئول، وعليه ألا ينتظر امر من الرئيس لحماية القصر من المعتدين، موضحاَ أن التهمة الموجهة للرئيس مرسي مثيرة للأسى

واردف الوزير الأسبق : انا شاهد على أن الرئيس مرسي طلب من الإخوان البعد عن القصر الجمهوري في أعقاب الأحداث، وذلك لان الحرس الجمهوري ووزير الدفاع أبلغ الرئيس أن حماية القصر متعثر في وجود أنصار الرئيس أمام القصر.

وأضاف أن قتلى أحداث الاتحادية في نظر الرئيس هم الإخوان، ولذلك رفض الغاء الاعلان الدستوري لأن دماء أسيلت من أجل ذلك الإعلان.​


الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*بي بي سي: قرار "محاكمة مرسي" اختبار للجيش والإخوان






*​


*

​*


*

عبر موقعها الإلكتروني، علقت الإذاعة البريطانية “BBC” بشكل مقتضب على محاكمة مرسي اليوم.
قالت الإذاعة إن قرار المحكمة سيكون اختبارًا لشيئين في غاية الأهمية، هما قدرة الجيش على الحفاظ على النظام في الشوارع، وقدرة الحركة الإسلامية (جماعة الإخوان المسلمين) على الاستمرار والتأقلم تحت ضغط مدمر.

الدستور 
​*


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مرسي: لا أعرف أين كنت محبوسًا
11/04/2013 - 14:32




قال محمد طوسون عضو هيئة المحامين فى قضية موقعة الاتحادية، إن رئيس المحكمة سمح لهم بالجلوس لمدة ربع ساعة مع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وأحمد عبد العاطى وأسعد شيخة، مشيرا إلى أن مرسى أبلغهم أنه كان محبوسا مع أسعد شيخة ولم يكن بصحبته أحد آخر، ولكنه لا يعلم أين كان محبوسا.

وأشار طوسون القيادى الإخوانى إلى أنه مرسى أبلغهم أنه لم يكن يعمل أين كان محبوسا وأنه سأل القضاة الذين حققوا معه عن مكان حبسه، موضحا أن القضاة أنفسهم أكدوا لمرسى أنهم لا يعلمون أين هم أثناء التحقيق، وأنهم لا يتم إخطارهم بذلك.
وسمح رئيس المحكمة لأربعة محامين بلقاء مرسى بعد رفع الجلسة للمرة الثانية وهم محمد سليم العوا ومحمد طوسون ومحمد الدماطى وأسامة الحلو، للإطمئنان عليه وعلى صحته ومتابعة سير القضية.


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

"مرسى" يهذى بكلمات غير مفهومة أثناء وضعه فى غرفته بسجن برج العرب











وصل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، إلى سجن برج العرب، تمهيداً لوضعه بغرفة العناية المركزة داخل مستشفى سجن برج العرب، وسط تأمينات مشددة من القوات المسلحة والشرطة. 


وأكد مصدر أمنى أن "مرسى" استمر فى الهذيان ببعض الكلمات غير المفهومة أثناء إيداعه غرفته بالسجن.


وأكد مصدر أمنى داخل سجن برج العرب، أن القوات المسلحة قامت بتجهيز غرفة العناية المركزة، داخل مستشفى السجن، استعداداً لإقامة "مرسى" بها . 

وأوضح المصدر أن مساعد الوزير لمصلحة السجون قام بزيارة السجن أمس وتفقد حالته، مشيراً إلى احتمالية وضع مرسى داخله. 

وقال المصدر إلى أنه تم تجهيز الغرفة بالمستشفى بعيداً عن القيادات الموجودة من أعضاء المحظورة، وهم حسن البرنس، وصبحى صالح، وحسين إبراهيم، وغيرهم، بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود أماكن بسبب الازدحام. 


​


----------



## mary naeem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

حموده : طريقة مرسي والمتهمين معه " أسلوب حبسجية "









​

​

أكد الدكتور محمد حموده المحامي بالنقض ان محاكمة مرسي ليست سياسية فالوقائع جنائية وبها ادلة ثبوت وهناك شهود إثبات واضاف خلال حواره مع الاعلامية لميس الحديدى في ستوديو بث مباشر علي فضائية سي بي سي ان حديث هيئة الدفاع عن انهم يريدوا محاكمة سياسية لن يخدم محمد مرسي في محاكمته وإذا إستمر ت سياسة الدفاع لهذا المنهج سيكون اثبات لكل الوقائع واضاف خلال حواره ان المحامين سيطلبوا الاختلاء بمحمد مرسي لاقناعه بتوكيل محامي منهم ومرسي لم يقم بتوكيل محامي حتي الان واضاف ايضا ان الدفع الذى سيدفعه محامي مرسي هو تعطيل دستور 2012 غير شرعي وعزل مرسي غير شرعي وانهم متمسكون بشرعيتهم واكد ايضا ان ارتداء مرسي لبنطلون وجاكيت وهذا مخالف للقواعد القانونية وهيئة المحكمة ستعترض علي هذا واضاف ايضا انه يجب تفعيل قانون التظاهر لان تظاهر انصار مرسي اليوم ليس هدفه محاكمة مرسي وانما يريدوا نقل صورة للخارج غير حقيقية لارباك حركة السياحة والاستثمار .

واكد ايضا ان ما يحدث هو غباء مستمر ولا علاقه له بالقانون وطلبهم بضبط واحضار اللواء احمد جمال لا معني له لانه شاهد اثبات ضدهم ومايحدث فضيحة وشيئ هزلي ورفض توقيع مرسي من عدمه لا يؤثر علي سير المحاكمة واضاف ايضا ان هذه جلسه اجراءية وسيتلوا القاضي اجراءات امر الاحالة كما ان النيابه ستتلوا امر الاحالة ثم ستطلب هيئة الدفاع طلباتهم وستطلب الاختلاء بمحمد مرسي واضاف ايضا ان عقوبة تهمة التحريض علي القتل الموجهه للدكتور مرسي عقوبتها اما المؤبد او الاعدام او بإمكان المحاكمة ان تنزل درجة علي حسب رؤيتها واكد ايضا ان من الممكن ان تزيد عقوبة المحرض عن من قام بالجريمة في حالة استغلال المحرض لحاجه المرتكب او اجباره علي ذلك وعن مايجرى في الجلسه اكد ان القاضي قام برفع الجلسه بسبب ارتداء مرسي لملابس مخالفة للقانون وللهتافات التي يرددها عصام العريان وانصار مرسي داخل القاعة.

واضاف ان مرسي سيتم إجباره علي ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطي داخل السجن وسيحضر بها في المحاكمة القادمة واضاف ان رئيس المحكمة سيصدر بعض القرارات منها نقل مرسي ومن معه الي السجن وان كل من سيحضر المحاكمة في المرات القادمة يكون بتصريح منه وسيسمح بتصوير الاوراق .

واكد ايضا ان طريقة محمد مرسي ومن معه من متهمين "أسلوب حبسجية " فقد اعتادوا علي دخول السجن واضاف ان مايحدث داخل قاعة المحكمة من هتافات غير قانوني ويعرض اللذين يقومون بالهتاف للحبس واضاف ايضا ان في هذه الحالة يحق للمحكمة ان تنبه المتهمين واذا استمروا تقوم بإستدعاء الدفاع لتنبيه موكليهم بالسكوت واذا رفضوا الانصياع لهذا تقوم المحكمة بالنداء علي الشهود والاستمرار في المحاكمة وتبدأ في إجراءاتها كامله.​


 الفجر ​


----------

